
Working on Financial Statements for SAAS StartUp - Any recommended examples or resources? - Mistone

======
Mistone
would be particularly interested in hardware/infrastructure costs as the
business scales. What are some ball park figures for hosting and hardware for
a business with 100k users and 1 million page views per month?

Amazon S3 cost estimates would also be very helpful.

